# Staining a Fence - What should I use?



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Use the same rule I recommend for paint. Stick with a top product from a reputable paint stoe...Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams IMO. Don't be swayed by the ridiculously long warranty lifespans that are advertised from some of the big box retailers on their brands.
The exact product is determined by the look you want. A clear product is just what it says, basically just a waterproofing liquid. A semi-transparent product will color the wood while still allowing the grain and color variations to show through. And a solid color product will look like a painted board. You can spray them all (I'm assumming you mean airless), although the solid stain may require a larger tip orifice . Be aware of what is behind the fence , especially when approaching the top of the boards, an airless pumps a lot of material, and your neighbor will probably not appreciate a dusting of your fence color on his house or garage.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

Just don't use the spray in a bottle kind that you hook up to a hose, sold via infomercials and on-line. I bought 4 bottles, used an entire one per the directions and it did next to nothing except make a mess.


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I would stay away from semi-tranparent or heavier stains. Years from now I hate seeing those blotchy fences/decks becasue you never fully strip the old stuff off when it is time to redo. 

I would suggest you get a clear with UV protection. I used to use a product called Penofin (has a Lineseed Oil in it for deeper penetration) here in Michigan. Spray it but get a big sloppy brush and backbrush it. If the fence is like a shadowbox style then the spray will get through. I used to tarp the other side of the fence or deck railing so when I sprayed it was hitting the tarp and not sending clouds of mist into the air. 

NOTE: If you do tarp and it is drenched in stain. Lay it flat on the driveway and let it dry. I once folded it up during a hot day. In an hour I had a chemical fire starting. Let it dry then toss it.


----------



## usc529 (Jan 7, 2010)

i used black stain from olympic bought it at lowes for 148 dollars 5 gallon they also sell 1 gallon cans it looks wonderful and still black hasnt faded at all i would stay far away from panting the fence. stain last longer and paint will just start to crack over time.


----------



## weberus3 (Mar 9, 2009)

kemerick said:


> Just don't use the spray in a bottle kind that you hook up to a hose, sold via infomercials and on-line. I bought 4 bottles, used an entire one per the directions and it did next to nothing except make a mess.


______________________________________________________________
BazFence, 
I have to disagree with kemerick, I purchased the fiveminutefence.com stain over 5 years ago. It really was as easy as the video and the web site says, "more time to roll the hose out that to stain the fence". Dude it really too me longer to get the hose out and set up that it did to stain my entire fence. Its as easy as the web site shows. I live in Tennessee the produce is out of Washington state. I would be glad to show some photos of my fence if your intrested. Just remember with this product you are buying the pigment only. The water hose is the propelent, if you will. Keep in mind this was about 5 yrs. ago. I priced the cost by the gallon and the rollers, etc. The cost was about the same. It's worth checking out. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

weberus3 said:


> ______________________________________________________________
> BazFence,
> I have to disagree with kemerick, I purchased the fiveminutefence.com stain over 5 years ago. It really was as easy as the video and the web site says, "more time to roll the hose out that to stain the fence". Dude it really too me longer to get the hose out and set up that it did to stain my entire fence. Its as easy as the web site shows. I live in Tennessee the produce is out of Washington state. I would be glad to show some photos of my fence if your intrested. Just remember with this product you are buying the pigment only. The water hose is the propelent, if you will. Keep in mind this was about 5 yrs. ago. I priced the cost by the gallon and the rollers, etc. The cost was about the same. It's worth checking out. Good luck. :thumbsup:


I tried it on old cedar and new cedar, with low pressure and high pressure. Most of the stain ended up on the ground or splattered all over the place. I'll agree however, it made a mess nice and quick.


----------



## weberus3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Agreed on one point*

I will have to agree with kemerick on one thing, it will make a mess. But if you can read and follow the video you won't have any problems. Don't do it on a windy day( sprayed on my throw away clothes) that I prepared to throw away if needed. Wet down the surfaces you don't want the stain to get on. Tape off the house if you like. Do a cost compare. Then use your own judgement on what to use. Keep us updated.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

That is true... water works great at keeping it from sticking and washing it off before it dries.


----------



## PeterRegent (Feb 23, 2010)

In terms of the product, I prefer the traditional oil based stains over the newer water based products. I did my fence over ten years ago and it still looks good.

Spraying is quick and easy, but watch out for problems with over spray and it might sound obvious but dont spray on a windy day.


----------



## PaintinNC (Feb 20, 2010)

The only problem with that is that the oil stain you used 10 yrs ago doesn't exist today. The government has seen to that. Go to a reputable Paint store (ie Sherwin Williams) and ask an expert


----------



## seamom (Mar 18, 2012)

usc529 said:


> i used black stain from olympic bought it at lowes for 148 dollars 5 gallon they also sell 1 gallon cans it looks wonderful and still black hasnt faded at all i would stay far away from panting the fence. stain last longer and paint will just start to crack over time.


I am looking to use black stain on my fence as well. How does your fence look today? Do you have pics?


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

i used the olympic redwood transparent stain at lowes also (~150 bucks for 5 gallons)...oil based and applied with garden sprayer. Super easy application and looks great 2 years later...took about 1 year for ANY weathering to occur....after 2 years it is still the right color but duller. 

of course the warranty claims are silly (10 years? i forget) but it takes less than a half afternoon to apply and everyone loves it. and if I only have to do it every 3-5 years I'll be happy.


----------



## NinaBird (Mar 18, 2012)

BazFence said:


> My fence is about 5 years old and has never been stained. We have prepped it by cleaning it using a bleach solution. I'd like to stain it now but am not sure what product to use. Any recommendations? Oh and I'd like to use a sprayer.


I am planning to stain my fence and want to prep the surface. Have never done this before. What ratio of bleach to water (?) did you use? Did it/does it harm plants nearby??? 

I have about 1100 sq of fence to prepare and then stain.

Thanks for any and all advice with this project.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't use bleach on wood decks or fences. Use a deck brightener. If a deck or fence has previously been sealed you need to strip off the old sealer and then neutralize the stripper. This may not be a DIY job.
As for sealing what look are you trying to achieve? There are various products but without knowing what you want there is no way to name a product. I do about 150 decks a year and only use Ready Seal.


----------



## usc529 (Jan 7, 2010)

seamom said:


> I am looking to use black stain on my fence as well. How does your fence look today? Do you have pics?


 the fence still looks brand new like i painted it yesterday.


----------



## NinaBird (Mar 18, 2012)

CaptRandy said:


> Don't use bleach on wood decks or fences. Use a deck brightener. If a deck or fence has previously been sealed you need to strip off the old sealer and then neutralize the stripper. This may not be a DIY job.
> As for sealing what look are you trying to achieve? There are various products but without knowing what you want there is no way to name a product. I do about 150 decks a year and only use Ready Seal.


Hi, CaptRandy -- First, thanks for your reply.

I am a 69 year old gal who has painted the entire inside (and outside) of her house, but who is in a quandry about the fence. I don't think it was ever sealed before. It certainly hasn't been touched in the 5 years that I've owned the property. The house was built about 1967, although I'm sure the fence isn't that old. It's  horizontal !!! And as the boards have aged, they've shrunk, so some of them have pulled out of the vertical grooves in the fence posts. But that's another story. 

I would like to put an light gray opaque stain on it, after I've repaired and then cleaned it There's a LOT of fence to cover, so I'm thinking about cost here, too. I figure the light gray would go a long way toward making the whole yard lighter and brighter. Right now it's an unevenly weathered gray-brown, with spots of black mildew.

I can roller the stain on, or would be willing to attempt to spray it on (have never used a sprayer, but -- hey, there's always a first time, no?

So any further suggestions??? Thanks again!~


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

There are a few light grey sealers out there. Look at Ben Moore Seagull Grey. or a Cape Cod Gray. Cabots also has a gray but I am not sure what their color is called. As for spraying they are rather thick and better applied by roller and back brushing.
Before you start be sure to clean the wood with a good sodium percorboate cleaner. Spray on and power wash off using light pressure. Let it dry to a 12-14% moisture content and you are ready to go.


----------



## seamom (Mar 18, 2012)

usc529 said:


> the fence still looks brand new like i painted it yesterday.


Thanks for your response. I am looking to do black as well. Which Olympic stain did you use and what was the colour. Given your results, I want to follow your lead.


----------



## usc529 (Jan 7, 2010)

seamom said:


> Thanks for your response. I am looking to do black as well. Which Olympic stain did you use and what was the colour. Given your results, I want to follow your lead.


i used olympic maximum from loses 5 gal. Solid color Black now the 5 gal is kinda pricey around 100 bucks or so but the black doesn't fade a bit. its been on my fence for 3 years now and no signs of fading.


----------

